# 1256 MCV blown gasket



## plb739 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a 1256 that needed a new steering pump. I replaced it and almost immediately blew a gasket at the left bottom. I replaced the gasket again and it blew after a few hours while plowing with high rpm and steering and braking hard, again at the lower left. I now have a new aftermarket safety valve and new springs and am ready to put it back together. There is an indent in the frame that looks like it should have an oring in this same area, lower left front, however there was none there and the repair manual shows none. I was not the first one to open it up. All other parts of MCV look good, some springs felt a little weak. I also have a 706 that I have replaced the pump on and there was no oring there either. Question is should there be an oring between first plate and tractor frame behind the MCV. Thanks much in advance.


----------

